# Okuma longitude 9ft rod and okuma 65 baitrunner



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

Looking to trade locally in hampton roads area .

Rod is brand new with less then 4hrs use and reel shows minimal wear(on rear drag knob)

Looking to trade for a Abu 6500 stock.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

Will also trade for a 5500.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

Please close .No longer available.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2017)

*The Okuma Cold Water Linecounter is great*

even the price is a little bit high, this Okuma Cold Water Linecounter is still have a good price/performance ratio! strongly recommend it! I have bought one last week!
http://10trumps.com/best-fishing-reels/#smartestreel


----------

